# F1 Strain



## oldhippiedad (Oct 15, 2009)

I see the terminology "F1" strain in some descriptions.  I did a search here for this but cannot find it or missed it.  Anyway, what is the definition of "F1"?  I read somewhere to avoid the "F1" strains but there was no explanation on why to avoid.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks to all who said welcome on my introduction to the forum!!!


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 15, 2009)

means   1st  Pheno  as in  first  round  of breeding .. Usually  the genetics are  very  unstable  at this  point .. F2's  and  3's   are  more  stable then the  F1's


----------



## oldhippiedad (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the information.  Best for me to stay away from the F1.


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2009)

whoa..whoa..WHOA!.... 
P1XP1=F1 hybrid, which will _"usually"_ express a near even split 50/50 of characteristics of both parents. (also _appearing_ more uniform)
F1XF1=F2 hybrid, which will _"usually"_ express several different phenotypes, each showing/dominated by different chacteristics of both parents.
F2 is where most breeders begin a selection process, from the multiple pheno's.
..only through several generations of "selective" breeding and backcrossing for specific characteristics, will a strain become "stable". 
F3,F4,F5 will only become more table "if" the selection and breeding process is done correctly.

hXXp://www.dobermann-review.com/info/genetics/mendels_genetic_laws1.htm
hXXp://www.dobermann-review.com/info/genetics/mendels_genetic_laws2.htm
hXXp://www.hobart.k12.in.us/jkousen/Biology/psquprac.htm


----------

